# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Việc làm cho dân CNTT >  Cách viết email gửi CV hoàn hảo giúp bạn chiếm được cảm tình của nhà tuyển dụng

## thanhcuc

Có rất nhiều doanh nghiệp, công ty và nhà tuyển dụng nhận CV qua kênh online và thư điện tử là một trong trong số những kênh thịnh hành nhất. Bạn đã có một CV bài bản và chuyên nghiệp. Mặc dù vậy bạn có biết rằng, trước khi xem CV của bạn, nhà tuyển nhân sự sẽ nhận định bạn qua chiếc email mà bạn gửi đi, bởi đó là lời chào đầu tiên, thu hút đầu tiên họ nhận được. Thế cho nên, hãy chú ý các điều sau đây để có một e-mail thật hoàn chỉnh nhé!

*1/ Bộ mặt của thư điện tử gửi CV xin việc*

trước lúc tính đến nội dung e-mail viết cái gì hay là CV phải viết như thế nào thì ta cần có một cái ‘bộ mặt thư điện tử thật là đẹp trước đã. Bộ mặt e-mail gồm các gì:

_a) Tên Hiển Thị_

là tên của chúng ta hiện lên khi người khác nhận được mail. Một chiếc tên chuyên nghiệp và bài bản là tên không thiếu, rõ rệt, tiếng Việt cũng khá được mà tiếng Anh cũng không sao. Ví dụ: Anh Tuan Le hay là Lê Tuấn Anh hay Tuấn Anh Lê hoặc là Le Tuan Anh đều okay.

những lỗi những bạn hay mắc phải với tên hiểu thị đó là:

– CAPLOCK toàn bộ tên tạo cảm giác như dằn mặt người dõi theo vậy. Thật đáng sợ.

– ‘không viết hoa’ những chữ đầu câu tạo cảm xúc cẩu thả, đặc biệt quan trọng bạn nào đang trúng tuyển những ngành nghề tài chính kế toán thì dễ để lại thật ấn tượng xấu.

– nếu như chưa hẳn tên thường được sử dụng thì việc để tiếng tây tiếng tàu như vậy đó cũng có nguy cơ tiềm ẩn khiến bạn bị loại luôn.

– Cũng chớ có viết tắt như thế này, tạo cảm xúc không bài bản và chuyên nghiệp chút nào cả.

nói chung hãy viết đúng tên chính bản thân mình và viết hoa những chữ đầu câu. Đây là phía dẫn thay tên thư điện tử cho bạn nào chưa biết nhé.



_b) Địa chỉ e-mail_

Có 2 điểm cần lời khuyên tại khu vực e-mail đó là:

Tên e-mail tốt nhất nên là tên của chúng ta. Chớ có dùng các tên cool ngầu 8x kiểu như ví dụ bên dưới đây, và có hạn viết tắt.

Nên dùng Gmail.com vì đây hiện là email phổ biến nhất, giả sử người tuyển dụng có share file gì qua Google Drive thì tiện cho bạn mở luôn. (Hạn chế sử dụng những đuôi như Hotmail, Yahoo.com, vân vân)



_c) Avatar e-mail_

Ảnh thay mặt e-mail cũng chính là cái mà người tuyển dụng có cái thu hút trước tiên về chúng ta. Lúc này mình thấy có ba kiểu ảnh thường mở ra trong email đó là:

Không để ảnh gì hết. Thà như vậy đó còn hơn là để ảnh không tương quan, nhưng mình vẫn khuyến khích thay ảnh cho đẹp, để ản gì đó rõ mặt chính bản thân là được.

Ảnh không tương quan. Như ảnh chó mèo lợn gà, nhân vật phim hoạt hình, phong cảnh, cầu thủ bóng đá, vân vân và mây mây. Các ảnh nào vô tình để cho email của tất cả chúng ta rất thiếu chuyên nghiệp. Thay liền đi nào.

Có ảnh nhưng chưa rõ mặt. Cần kiếm tấm hình khác rõ mặt hơn



_d) Chữ ký thư điện tử_

sau cùng, một e-mail bài bản là phải có chữ ký đàng hoàng. Chữ ký nên có Tên, thư điện tử, số phone và LinkedIn.

Chữ ký không cần tên câu lạc bộ đang làm hay Facebook nếu như không có liên quan



>> Muốn tạo một bản CV thật thu hút nhưng bạn  không có khả năng họa tiết thiết kế hãy đọc các mẫu CV đẹp trên trang phỏng vấn https://vieclamtaihanoi.com.vn/ hoặc là tạo CV online và gửi đơn xin việc xin việc đến nhà tuyển nhân sự mau lẹ.


*Tiêu đề email*

đây là nội dung quan trọng trong các việc bạn gửi e-mail, khi có một đợt vấn đáp, sẽ sở hữu được không ít hồ sơ của các ứng cử viên gửi đến, việc bạn soạn một thư điện tử với tiêu đề tương đối đầy đủ, chính xác sẽ tạo nên ấn tượng thuở đầu đối với các người tuyển dụng.

Trong tiêu để emai, bạn cần ghi theo quy chuẩn sau: [Vị trí ứng tuyển]_[Tên bạn]

Việc bạn soạn tiêu đề theo quy chuẩn trên sẽ giúp các nhà tuyển nhân sự có khả năng nắm được tin tức về họ tên và việc làm mà bạn có nhu cầu muốn ứng tuyển.

*Tạo Nội dung e-mail hấp dẫn*

thông thường, nội dung của email y như thư giới thiệu hay là thư ngỏ cho NTD giúp họ hiểu danh tính của bạn và vì sao bạn ứng tuyển vào doanh nghiệp. Do đó, tôi khuyên bạn nên dùng nội dung sau trong phương thức nộp hồ sơ qua mail.

gửi CV xin việc qua thư điện tử như thế nào? Hãy bước đầu với "Dear".

Bạn đang gửi e-mail cho một tổ chức, cho một người phỏng vấn trao đổi có thể lớn tuổi hơn bạn, sử dụng "Kính gửi" để trình bày sự tôn trọng tổ chức, tôn trọng người nhận email. Ngay cả khi bạn đi làm, bạn cũng cần phải sử dụng "Kính gửi" khi người nhận là đơn vị chức năng, tổ chức triển khai, cấp cao hay là một nhà lãnh đạo nhất định.

Không dùng "Gửi", "Thân gửi", "Xin chào" vì nó sẽ không hề hiện sự tôn trọng, lịch sự giữa hai người không giống nhau

trong tương đối nhiều tình huống, chúng ta cũng có thể dùng "Dear" thay vì "Kính gửi", với những nhà tuyển nhân sự dễ tính, việc sử dụng này có thể chấp nhận được.



Kính gửi ai?

Hãy xem xét kỹ tin tức tuyển dụng theo dõi ai là người nhận thư điện tử của bạn, thì nên tiến hành viết Kính gửi đúng đối tượng đó.

- nếu người nhận là một cá nhân chi tiết, hãy viết:

Dear Sir / Madam – Bộ phận/ phòng ban

VD: Ông Nguyễn Văn A - Phòng nhân sự



- nếu như bạn không biết tên người cự thể nhận email của bạn thì chúng ta có thể ghi là:

Kính gửi Bộ phận- Tên doanh nghiệp

Ví dụ: Kính gửi nhân viên vấn đáp - công ty ABC


*Nội dung của thư điện tử tham gia trúng tuyển trong cách nộp đơn qua e-mail*

một số trong những nội dung email và mẫu được sao chép trên mạng sẽ không nhận được tình cảm từ những nhà tuyển dụng. Bạn tưởng tượng một NTD nên đọc 100 tin nhắn với một nội dung, thì làm sao rất có thể khiến họ chú ý tới e-mail xin việc làm của bạn.

- phần mềm được cá nhân hóa trước khi gửi cho người tuyển nhân sự.

- cung ứng vì sao thuyết phục nguyên nhân bạn hợp lý nhất với công việc này.

- KHÔNG liệt kê lại những nội dung đã trình bày trong cách viết cv gửi qua thư điện tử của bạn như giáo dục và đào tạo, có bằng cấp

chúng ta cũng có thể tìm hiểu thêm cấu trúc cách thức viết cv qua thư điện tử cực kỳ hiệu quả bằng cách hồi đáp lần lượt những câu hỏi bên dưới:

Câu hỏi 1: giới thiệu ngắn gọn về bản thân (ví dụ: tên, trường học).

Câu hỏi 2: Bạn gửi email này để ĐK ứng tuyển tới công việc ABC, đăng lên Facebook (nơi bạn biết công việc này đang cần nhân lực).

Câu hỏi 3 + 4: Tóm tắt ngắn gọn một kĩ năng hoặc là kinh nghiệm mà bạn nghĩ là hợp lý nhất với việc làm bạn đang nhập cuộc ứng tuyển bây giờ.

*Nên gửi file định dạng gì?
*
Bạn hãy gửi hồ sơ xin việc của chính mình theo định dạng PDF để ngăn cản tình trạng khi các nhà tuyển nhân sự tìm hiểu file có khả năng sẽ bị lỗi phông chữ.

nếu bản thân bạn soạn một CV không thiếu thốn, đã có các có kinh nghiệm liên quan đến việc làm để thỏa sức tự tin trúng tuyển vào công việc vấn đáp của một doanh nghiệp, công ty, bạn còn cần nộp đơn xin việc qua e-mail đúng cách để các người tuyển dụng nhận định được sự chuyên nghiệp và bài bản của bạn - yếu tố giúp làm ra thành công xuất sắc của bất kì việc làm nào.

trong một file xin việc minh chứng và khẳng định phải có CV để tóm tắt lại quá trình học hành, cần được có đơn xin trúng tuyển theo mẫu riêng của từng cơ quan, công ty. Ngoài ra, một số trong những công ty sẽ yêu cầu nộp trực tuyến bản Scan các văn vật chứng chỉ tương quan, bảng điểm (đối với các sinh viên chưa có kinh nghiệm làm việc).

*Kiểm tra kỹ tin tức người nhận*

Sẽ thật tệ hại nếu chính bạn nộp đơn đi nhầm địa chỉ và chờ đợi phản hồi trong vô vọng. Hãy khẳng định rằng địa chỉ mail NTD chính xác trước lúc nhấn nút gửi. Hiện giờ, một số mail hỗ trợ hiển thị contact khi chúng ta gõ tên và điều ấy rất dễ khiến cho nhầm lẫn với người địa chỉ mail cùng tên, bạn nên cẩn thận trong những trường hợp này.

----------

